# How many elephants does it take ...



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

... to hang up your coat or protect your keys? Sometimes I look at things and see something else. You know, that moment when you think, "Hey that looks like ...".










That's where this little project came from. I saw this coat hook and it reminded me of an elephant's eyes and trunk but it needed some ears to complete the illusion. 

The idea wouldn't go away so I made the ears out of a 1/4" piece of mdf, and a base out some 1/2" poplar. Now he's ready to keep track of keys and things and, being a smart little elephant, he'll never forget where they are. :no:


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Oliver

You never cease to amaze me.

Al


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

They say an elephant never forgets. Why? They don't have anything to remember.
Great project! What an imagination!


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

How absolutely adorable Oliver! Love it!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Oliver 
I always enjoy your projects another nice idea and job, thanks for the entertainment


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Olly, that's a great finish on your Asian Elephant's MDF ears!

Otis


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Oliver, you must have a 'special' third eye to see things that I would not see.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Oliver, you must have a 'special' third eye to see things that I would not see.


Proof that simple is the key to good art!

Thanks for sharing... and inspiring.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I like it Oliver.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Now that is great. :yes4:


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice job Oliver.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

You are correct Oliver as it is an Elephant. N


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice!!


----------



## PHANTOM SCROLLER (Dec 5, 2013)

Brilliant IDEA! had a little chuckle.

Roly


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Oliver ~ I like it. Creative, as always.

Bob


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

I am a man but I'm gonna say it any way - That's super cute!

I have four daughters, so I am aloud to call things cute.... right?


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

Great Idea!
Keep em coming.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Absolutely great, I thought the ears were brushed SS or aluminum until you said MDF.

What paint did you use?

Have a great week - Baker


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

rwbaker said:


> Absolutely great, I thought the ears were brushed SS or aluminum until you said MDF.
> 
> What paint did you use?
> 
> Have a great week - Baker


The paint was a high gloss metallic from a rattle can. First I sealed the mdf surface with shellac and then sanded it with 320 grit paper before applying the final coat. The paint gives a surprisingly nice shiny metal look. The mdf edges were sealed with wood glue like I do on most of my small mdf projects.


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

great idea - my grandkids will soon have some - might encourage tidy-up time!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

*No animals were harmed...*

Excellent, Oliver. The ears looked aluminum to me.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

TenGees said:


> Excellent, Oliver. The ears looked aluminum to me.


They would have been if I had found any in my shop. :yes4:


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

beemor said:


> great idea - my grandkids will soon have some - might encourage tidy-up time!


Going by my grandson, it won't. :haha:


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

As my grand kids would say "cool beans". Love it.


----------



## jack3140 (Aug 24, 2012)

hey that,s cute


----------

